# Joe Bastardi Winter Update



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Due to copyright regulations I cannot release all info that was just posted on Weatherbell but I can tell you that Bastardi said big changes for Mid-Atlantic starting in 6 days which includes a Great Lakes cutter and 2 storms coming East for Mid-Atlantic Interior between the 18th and 21 of the month with temps going down to support snow and ice.


----------



## RoystonLawn (Nov 6, 2011)

we need to get some snow here in mid michigan! I have only had one plow event this season and a few salt events. Im going crazy here! hopefully he is right!


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I hope Joe is right. I'm getting tired of this cold to warm then back to cold crap nd having no snow on top of that makes it worse.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since when do we care if it's copyright stuff.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I believe it when I see it, typically a day before and they can't even get that right. Our 2 week extended forecast says 40's even a few 50's in there and lows in the upper 20's but sunny.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

grandview;1376511 said:


> Since when do we care if it's copyright stuff.


Yeah since when did anyone using the Internet even think that might apply


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Brian Young;1376522 said:


> I believe it when I see it, typically a day before and they can't even get that right. Our 2 week extended forecast says 40's even a few 50's in there and lows in the upper 20's but sunny.


I completely agree. Our local forecast is for low to mid 40's all week.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again... a weather forecast much outside of 48 hours is a crapshoot.


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

It is pretty unreal we haven't had a salting or a plow yet for s.e wi, generally december is one of our busiest months, I hope the rest the winter will be busy.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree. We havent even had a salt run yet. WTF! I will say this, I try and follow several internet weather forums and everything I have seen lately says we are heading into a very active pattern starting in a week or so. I like to think better things are on the way, but who knows.

Just remember this when we are sitting in our tucks for 60 hours staight, in a few weeks, b!thc!ng about all the snow that wont stop falling!

Good luck to us all. Andrew


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I keep checking the forecast and I keep seeing 15 day of disapointment. Im done looking! Lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

RoystonLawn;1375057 said:


> we need to get some snow here in mid michigan! I have only had one plow event this season and a few salt events. Im going crazy here! hopefully he is right!


Be glad you had that. I only had a salting so far


----------

